# Refusing Celery in Grandma Lucy's



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

My kids have always loved Grandma Lucy's Artisan. I usually feed them either Venison or Lamb to switch it up. However, I recently bought a huge bag of Lamb and they have been refusing their food. :huh:
I have noticed that Kissy tries to tilt over her bowl with her nose and doesn't want to eat it. When Bibu smells it, he walks away from it. After a while that they are "starving" they will go into their bowl and spit out the green pieces (which I believe is the celery). I have been feeding Kissy by hand (I know...its bad!) and she still spits out the green pieces.

Has anyone had this problem? What could be the issue?  I look at the bag's expiration date and its 02/13 so expiration is not a factor here.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I can't say I blame them, I don't like celery either!!!! I'm sorry I don't have words of wisdom for you, Spookie is picky too.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Celery is good for dogs, but neither of my two like it---neither cooked nor raw (I get one that has a firm core & cut it up so they don't just get the strings). My two will eat most anything, but they don't like celery & Kitzi isn't much on fruit. Lisi will eat some fruits.
Sometimes I sneak it in when cooking rice because I know it is good for them!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

It seems the food is too boring for them and maybe going to a kibble or canned just to change it up is all they may need. I can't comment on Grandma Lucy's because mine never digested the food so I stopped it right away but canned food I was told is much tastier.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cory - Tyler loves celery. I cook it for him with his chicken and he eats it up. He loves that and green beans best. Did Kissy eat it before? I saw your post about her being ill. Wondering if something could be wrong with it as she spits it out and Bibu doesn't want it either. Might be worth investigating.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

poochie2 said:


> It seems the food is too boring for them and maybe going to a kibble or canned just to change it up is all they may need. I can't comment on Grandma Lucy's because mine never digested the food so I stopped it right away but canned food I was told is much tastier.


Hmmm....which would you rather eat? I'd much rather eat GL's over canned. In fact I could... and have tasted it. Not bad. Needed some salt.  lol Smells better too. And they were digesting the food. If you feed a raw carrot to your dog you will see chunks of carrot in their poop. But they are still getting nutrients, vitamins, fiber, etc out of the carrots. If you ate a bunch of raw carrots and didn't fully chew like our babies tend to do, you would probably see some bits of carrot in your poop too. :blush: That being said, it's not the right food for every dog. It was great for Zoe and Jett, but not for Callie. And it may not be right for Kissy or for your baby. Sorry but I had to comment on the 'tastier' part. Well that and the digestion part.



Snowbody said:


> Cory - Tyler loves celery. I cook it for him with his chicken and he eats it up. He loves that and green beans best. Did Kissy eat it before? I saw your post about her being ill. Wondering if something could be wrong with it as she spits it out and Bibu doesn't want it either. Might be worth investigating.


It is truly something to consider. I was also wondering if perhaps it was just that one bag, if that batch had used some of the outer stalks of celery that are a bit tougher and more bitter. I know I'm partial to the more tender center stalks.


----------

